# Thrusts Sunline R34 -PHOTOSHOP-



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I did a little photoshop from a picture from Thrusts incredible Sunline R34 GTR.:bowdown1: 
I hope you don't mind Thrust. I imagined how your car would look in white 
Here is the thread to read about the entire story of the car:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/38564-first-driving-impressions-34-a.html


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL! Back to white again??? Hmmmm.... I definitely was considering it... What a NUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS Just sent you a PM about the nose fit. 

PPS Where've me wheels gone???..........


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . haha you can buy another one in white now!  
Your wheels are gone for 19" Yokohama Siena Generation2 I think that theses rims fit a white car very good (a bit of BBS style).

By the way the rear with the spoiler and LEDs is streight from a Mines R34 GTR picture . .

PS: If you were considering white, I let you know that I consider doing it even more now! Maybe for the summer! I will let you know when I need a cosmetic day at Sunline then . . . .


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

the open side above the front wheel is so big , it's looks like it's going to fall  , you should work on that , but still nice work u did!!!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mana_r32 said:


> the open side above the front wheel is so big , it's looks like it's going to fall  , you should work on that , but still nice work u did!!!!!


Don't worry the side isn't open , looks like this in the contrasted picture.
Here is the original pic.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice, i like the stock spoiler on the 1st pic and the led tails.
Thrust, if you ever need someone to drive your car, gimme a
call. I will not even charge you.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Paul, give me a shout when you're down this way! 

Actually the rears are LEDs anyway... 

I have to say I don't like the Mine's rear wing/spoiler. I prefer mine's.


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow... I just love that car...
It looks awesome in white to


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

incredible in either colour but stunning in white..

how did you manage to turn it white with PS ? I can do most colours but never managed white...

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

like previously said looks good in both! Good photoshop work though!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SteveC said:


> incredible in either colour but stunning in white..
> 
> how did you manage to turn it white with PS ? I can do most colours but never managed white...
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a pain , if the picture isn't good for . I have a stock of about 5000 GTR pictures in my PC. So for this one I just choose a picture of a white GTR, and also tried to get a picture where the ambiance light is about the same as the picture I want to change (also considering sun direction) Like this I can see and check the color schemes of the white car and adapt the other GTR picture to it.

For the car body, I did a bit of free style and used replace color. I dublicate the out selected body and then cut and paste while changing every black schemes to white schemes.
For a white car you need to deselect all black shadows which aren't ment to be put to white. Including the spaces between bumper and arches ex . . . .

Anyway around you need time for it . . . :flame: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooow
stunning with white

nice job mate


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Chris, You have too much time on your hands...

(And i have seen pics of your wife too, why dont you spend more time with her?????  )


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That looks amazing:thumbsup: I want it


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

shit boys got skills:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

763paf said:


> Chris, You have too much time on your hands...
> 
> (And i have seen pics of your wife too, why dont you spend more time with her?????  )


I will tell you what, in Lux. you work 6 months and when your contract is over , you get one year workless money (about the same salary) to stay at home. . . that is what I get now until I move to Japan in April. . . . next to this I have time for graphic design jobs, but I do have much time left over the day to look after my sheeps here on the forum.

The 10 posts a day keeping 20minutes a day to do, the rest of the time I am my wifes sex slave . .


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought I will update this thread.
Here's another photoshop for a possible Sunline kitted R34.:smokin: 
I was thinking about the Z-Tune front bumper and the sunline overall kit. This picture was posted by Rain, so the credits for the picture are going to him.
(don't flame me that I've had the idea to shop a Z-Tune :chuckle: , but that was more easy then fitting a Z-Tune front bumper to a Sunline GTR picture . . .


----------

